# Ipsy August 2015



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Here is the topic for August.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 9, 2015)

This is the earliest I've seen the next months topic come up. I'm ready for August's glam bag! July is the worst bag I've received yet.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Trying to be ahead of the game for once instead of always behind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Saiza (Jul 10, 2015)

I agree I just looked at my July glam room and it sucks. Out of a year's subscription I've had maybe 3 bags that I loved, the rest has pretty much been crap. July's bag doesn't even have anything in it I'll use except maybe the cleanser, but I have so much already.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm giving ipsy one last chance for august, I hope they can win my heart over. I subscribed to boxy charm for august and it might just be my replacement if it's good enough, but looking at past boxy charms I feel like I am going to fall in love!


----------



## artemiss (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm along for the ride for the rest of the year, so here's to hoping!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 12, 2015)

I was looking at past bags to see what sort of items they might offer. I'd like to see Indie Lee or Mullein and Sparrow again, but I might be the only one.


----------



## IMDawnP (Jul 14, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I was looking at past bags to see what sort of items they might offer. I'd like to see Indie Lee or Mullein and Sparrow again, but I might be the only one.


No, I agree. I received products from both and liked them. I even traded to get a second M&amp;S lip tint. I really think Ipsy's been upping their game for a while so I actually look forward to each new month. Now that NYX has their own version of Too Faced's Melted I'd like to see that in a future bag.


----------



## sldb (Jul 22, 2015)

I just saw on instagram what looks like a future bag. It was posted by the artist. It's cute! Just seach #ipsy.


----------



## WhatheKel (Jul 22, 2015)

Oooh! The bright lime one with palm trees and crazy cute lippies?


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 23, 2015)

A few people have been posting spoilers! Here is a picture I found of August Spoilers!!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 24, 2015)

I think I want the too faced primer. I can't get enough primer lately and nothing else really appeals to me. I like the color of the red hakari lippie though.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jul 24, 2015)

I just want the Aila nail polish. If I get that I'll be happy!


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 24, 2015)

None of the spoilers look terribly interesting to me, except the Tarte lip gloss.  I've already tried it, and I wouldn't mind having more!

My July bag was great, but my June bag (my very first one) was really bad.  I don't think I used a single item from it.


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, A question out of the topic.

In the new Ipsy website I did not found a search option. Does anyone know if there is a search option in the new website. There used to be one in the old one.


----------



## somabis1 (Jul 24, 2015)

everythingandnothin said:


> A few people have been posting spoilers! Here is a picture I found of August Spoilers!!


I just wonder sometime...how they get a sneak peek alert before even they are out on social media...emails from the company beforehand???


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm curious if anyone else has had a maintenance alert when trying to access the ipsy website from a computer? I go on my phone and it comes up just fine, but on my computer, I'm constantly getting a "down for maintenance" screen.


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 24, 2015)

KrissyMichelle said:


> I'm curious if anyone else has had a maintenance alert when trying to access the ipsy website from a computer? I go on my phone and it comes up just fine, but on my computer, I'm constantly getting a "down for maintenance" screen.



I'm having no problem getting on.


----------



## everythingandnothin (Jul 24, 2015)

@@somabis1 I always wonder that too! I think they may have an email address which they subscribed and cancelled and then Ipsy sends an email to people that have cancelled about the upcoming bag. This way they might be enticed to sign up again. That is what I am guessing, but I am not sure.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm wondering, if the Palm Tree bag sneak peek was a spoiler, how would the bold lippies fit into the "Back to Basics" theme? Because I'm ALL about the bold lippies!


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

somabis1 said:


> I just wonder sometime...how they get a sneak peek alert before even they are out on social media...emails from the company beforehand???


When you unsub they send you these emails. If you resub the emails stop. It's to tempt you to come crawling back. They also seem to go out in waves so some quitters get them first. I do think that many bloggers have one cancelled account and one active. Not necessarily just to get the spoilers. They may have had two bags at one point or rejoined with a new account hoping to get better stuff. 

On a slightly related note, I bought something cute from the tarte website using the ipsy coupon. It always makes me smile thinking of the grouchy ladies at ulta always saying there are no coupons for prestige brands.


----------



## Vaas (Jul 25, 2015)

Primer, please!

I kind of want a second box, but I don't suppose they let you refer yourself, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

Vaas said:


> Primer, please!
> 
> I kind of want a second box, but I don't suppose they let you refer yourself, do they?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I referred myself for birchbox for points. I can't see why Ipsy wouldn't allow this so long as you have two email addresses.


----------



## nikkita63 (Jul 25, 2015)

I ordered from tarte this month and completely forgot to use that code but I signed up with my e-mail and recieved 15% off. I need to remember these sort of ipsy perks, knowing the discount codes.


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 26, 2015)

I referred myself for my second bag. 

I'm not even going to bother officially wishing for the nail polish.  It seems to guarantee that I won't get it lol.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 28, 2015)

If I like the box, I may order a second box for myself. My other issue with that is if I get the same thing and it's stuff I didn't like  /emoticons/smile[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 29, 2015)

I would be happy with a lot these!! Tarte, Too Faced, Cover Fx, either of those nail polishes...once again Ipsy is looking better than this time last year.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 29, 2015)

I found what appeared to be a spoiler on the ipsy page. It is actually from 2013 but it looks recent because all of the comments are from a few days or weeks ago. It would be nice if they actually cleaned up old junk from their website.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 29, 2015)

I think that's an old spoiler when they did urban decay lipstick and noya balms


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 30, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I think that's an old spoiler when they did urban decay lipstick and noya balms


You are correct. It's so annoying because all of the comments are from 2015.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 30, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You are correct. It's so annoying because all of the comments are from 2015.


The only reason I remember that spoiler is because people lost their ever loving minds over the fact that you either got highly coveted urban decay lipstick sample of a high retail value or lip balm.  It was a big ordeal.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 30, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> The only reason I remember that spoiler is because people lost their ever loving minds over the fact that you either got highly coveted urban decay lipstick sample of a high retail value or lip balm.  It was a big ordeal.


Ha haha. I was so sad that I missed the lip balm. I thought those tubes with the pictures of fruit were so cute.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Jul 30, 2015)

This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Jul 31, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


J'adore!!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 31, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


I love Hound's tooth - if they keep this up (after several crappy bags) it will make it hard to leave after the October bag


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 31, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


I like it a lot


----------



## laura10801 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just stumbled upon these August Sneak Peeks.

https://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hju2xnh8oxg91due/TOP+SECRET+BRAND/AUGUST+GLAM+BAG+SNEAK+PEEK+%232

https://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hjviq42wjtr8xqt/TOP+SECRET+BRAND/AUGUST+GLAM+BAG+SNEAK+PEEK+%233

https://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hjzt3s4qf5qu1nlq/TOP+SECRET+BRAND/AUGUST+GLAM+BAG+SNEAK+PEEK+%234


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 31, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> I just stumbled upon these August Sneak Peeks.
> 
> https://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hju2xnh8oxg91due/TOP+SECRET+BRAND/AUGUST+GLAM+BAG+SNEAK+PEEK+%232
> 
> ...


I think these are old spoilers for the August 2013 bag - it looks like the same products


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 31, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I think these are old spoilers for the August 2013 bag - it looks like the same products


Yep. I was tricked by these as well.  They look new because the comments all say 7/27/2015 or later. I wish Ipsy would clean up its website. When I want to look at old info- like how much were they charging on a deal back in March, the price is gone. But all these ancient spoilers remain.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yep. I wish the put years on those spoilers. I happened to go to the 'past' bag thing and click on all the Aug ones available. They were in the 2013 bag.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah those are all old, like August 2013 spoilers.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 31, 2015)

:mussical:  yippee for hounds-tooth!


----------



## Jen51 (Jul 31, 2015)

I like hounds-tooth, but is it shiny or sparkly? I would like sparkly better than shiny since shiny implies plastic and I prefer cloth bags.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Jul 31, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


I like it!!


----------



## Toby Burke (Jul 31, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I like hounds-tooth, but is it shiny or sparkly? I would like sparkly better than shiny since shiny implies plastic and I prefer cloth bags.


According to a comment on FB it is not cloth


----------



## emwdz (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't usually like the bags, but this one I'm happy with. I'm going to use it as a pencil case in my backpack


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 31, 2015)

The bag design is cute, but I would rather it be made of cloth.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 2, 2015)

Ipsy posted a spoiler on snapchat..


----------



## nikkita63 (Aug 3, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> This months bag! Yay or nay? I love it.


I love it actually! Better than last month in my opinion!


----------



## Linda Schroeder (Aug 3, 2015)

the video is up finally:


----------



## Ashley123s (Aug 3, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but I feel as if the cosmetics are picked and then just put into a bag whether or not it's something you want.

For example, if you're the kind of person that doesn't like bright colors but that's all there is, that's what you're going to get.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 3, 2015)

I am glad that they have a new normalish looking stylist and Michelle is back. That being said I can't help but wonder how much money they spend on these videos. It just looks like a vanity exercise for the stylists. Look at me, I am young, skinny and wearing five different types of eyeliner at once. Tee hee.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I am glad that they have a new normalish looking stylist and Michelle is back. That being said I can't help but wonder how much money they spend on these videos. It just looks like a vanity exercise for the stylists. Look at me, I am young, skinny and wearing five different types of eyeliner at once. Tee hee.


If they got rid of these stupid videos they could give EVERY subscriber good quality products!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 3, 2015)

Those videos just irritate me lol look at me I'm an ipsy girl get jealous


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 4, 2015)

I hate those videos.  As a grown adult it sort of makes me not want to tell my other adult friends about Ipsy.  They are very geared to the young crowd and not at all what I want to have associated with the professional adult image I am trying desperately to have the outside world believe in.


----------



## avaisdancing (Aug 4, 2015)

Jen51 said:


> I hate those videos.  As a grown adult it sort of makes me not want to tell my other adult friends about Ipsy.  They are very geared to the young crowd and not at all what I want to have associated with the professional adult image I am trying desperately to have the outside world believe in.


Agreed.

Those videos are irritate me. I believe August will be my last month just because I have three 'bonus' items (redeemed with points) that I am waiting for and after I am gone. They should spend the $$ on quality products, or even reducing the shipping costs for us CDN customers instead of spending it on those videos.

I think I'll go with Glossybox next.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 4, 2015)

After my annual gift expires in November I am gone - up until then (before November 1st) I will redeem all my points and cancel - I love BB and their awesome point system! I find them a more professional and geared-more-towards-my-age-group kind of company.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 4, 2015)

Know what would be better than videos....early access....like super early, like before the silly vids!

Spend the money on the programmers/coding to make THAT happen, Ipsy. Less on prancing around in some silly video.


----------



## nikkita63 (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah, I really hate these sneak peeks now too. I used to love them! I just keep seeing a bunch of things I would LOVE to try and not get even one of them... sad face.


----------



## crescentmoon (Aug 5, 2015)

Ack my experiment failed. I cleared my ipsy match and I got products that were meh. Took the quiz immediately


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 5, 2015)

early access is up




Now if at least one bag had the Doll10 blush and the other bag had the Noya lipstick, August would've been a great month. As is, the only things I'm excited about are the nail polish in one bag and the eye liner in the second bag.


----------



## Toby Burke (Aug 5, 2015)

I think Ipsy knows of my plans to cancel -&gt; I am getting the best bag I've ever gotten since subscribing in April 2014


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmmmm.  I tried an experiment this month to see if a new subscription with a mostly blank quiz would yield better results.  It did get me the nail polish that I was hoping for, but the rest is just eh.  I'm getting:

Bag 1:

Hikari Lip Gloss

Lord &amp; Berry Nub

Pencil Me In Eyeliner

Jessie's Girl Eye Primer

Batiste Dry Shampoo

Bag 2:

Hirari Lip Gloss

Pencil me in Eyeliner

Skone Eye/Lip  Liner

Marsk Brush

Marc Anthony Morocco Oil

Bag 3 (Don't judge lol):

Trust Fund Nail Polish

Hikari Lip Gloss

Starlooks Eyeliner Pen

Lather Face Wash

Briogeo Volumizer

I am glad there is a nice selection between the bags,  Other than a repeat of the Pencil Me In eyeliner and all of them getting the Hikari, there are no other dupes.


----------



## avaisdancing (Aug 5, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> I think Ipsy knows of my plans to cancel -&gt; I am getting the best bag I've ever gotten since subscribing in April 2014



Me too!!! I'm staying for september.


----------



## button6004 (Aug 5, 2015)

I cleared my profile last month to say I only wanted nail polish.

What did I not get this month? NAIL POLISH.

SO GLAD I canceled Ipsy after this month.  Good riddance.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 5, 2015)

Another sucky bag, I don't mean to sound like a whiny little child but it is a sucky bag. I have fine hair that needs volume. But do I get dry shampoo ever...no. I could just buy it myself but it should be in my bag. And It' so weird because my sister and I have the same settings, yet month after month she gets the bag that everyone (including me) wants. end rant.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 5, 2015)

This is my first Ipsy bag, and I'm happy with the items in it =) Everything in it is something that I'd use and I love that they took my profile into account (as I've seen on here that they don't always do so).


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm getting the worse bag.

I have marked I don't like nail polish or lipgloss, and that I don't want moisturizer or eyeliner. 

and this is what I'm getting:


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Aug 5, 2015)

We should all start an Ipsy support group. "Yeah you got an orange lip liner this month but look on the bright side, you can use it for Halloween to draw pumpkins on your kids faces lol."


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 5, 2015)

I got all the items I liked out of the spoilers. Trust Fund purple nail polish, Hikari gloss, dry shampoo, Oz mask and starlooks eyeliner.


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my spoiler.

Hmm, I can put up an attachment but I don't know how to just have it be an image.




 

Starlooks Luxe Longwear Eye Liner Pen

OFRA Comsetics Lip Liner in Wine

JUARA Skincare Turmeric Antioxidant Radiance Facial Mask

Marc Anthony Nourishing Argan Oil of Morocco Oil Treatment

tarte deluxe LipSurgence™ skintuitive lip gloss in energy


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, that last post was a mess.  Sorry, I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2015)

laura10801 said:


> Wow, that last post was a mess.  Sorry, I don't know how to fix it.


I can fix it for you if you want? I'm getting the same bag so I'll insert my bag pic.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 5, 2015)

Swap your unloved Ipsy items here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137686-ipsy-swaps-august-2015/?hl=%2Bipsy+%2Baugust

OR if you have a ton of items and want to unload some and try new fun things consider joining the circular swap: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137646-circular-swap-whos-in/#


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I can fix it for you if you want? I'm getting the same bag so I'll insert my bag pic.


Thank you!


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 5, 2015)

Here's what I'm getting.




I'm looking forward to the nail polish and the lippie. So glad it's not pink; all of the lippies I currently have are pink, except for the one brown one.


----------



## laura10801 (Aug 5, 2015)

I got my second account's spoiler, which is only a little  close to the first one:


----------



## kayla0906 (Aug 5, 2015)

*sighs loudly* i am so mad they sent me the Noyah lipstick again.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 5, 2015)

kayla0906 said:


> *sighs loudly* i am so mad they sent me the Noyah lipstick again.


I'm getting the same bag!! I'm mad about two moisturizers in the same bag, I'm drowning in moisturizer. I hate nude lipstick and don't use lip liners. Why can't I ever get a lipgloss from Ipsy??? I think I got a Noyah lipstick long ago in a Lip Monthly bag, just crap again this month Ipsy. I keep up my subscription in the hopes I will get a great bag and after 13 months, I've had two really good bags.


----------



## Tiffanytinsw (Aug 5, 2015)

This is my bag plus the Lather face wash that is out of the screen shot.

I really wanted the tarte lip gloss and the purple nail polish but I am excited for the doll 10 blush I'm getting.

In over a year, Ipsy has never sent me a Tarte product, a gel or pen eyeliner or a dry shampoo- why?? 

I did get a beautiful nail polish in my last bag so I didn't expect to get another polish this time.

My bag is not the worst, but not the best either.


----------



## avaisdancing (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't get why some of you get two moisturizers... This is ridiculous... :/ So frustrating.


----------



## Jayderose (Aug 5, 2015)

@@avaisdancing One is for the face, one is for the body.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 5, 2015)

Along with the Trust Fund polish in Elegabtly Wasted which is cut off. This is my perfect bag, love everything in it! So happy.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Aug 5, 2015)

i quit ipsy after april, havent looked back, came on to see what other people were getting, and im a makeup lover but this still isnt calling to me, sticking with boxycharm, thank you ladies for sharing your pics though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 5, 2015)

I literally don't even try to understand Ipsy anymore.

I'm also getting 2 moisturizers, one of which COULD HAVE BEEN A POLISH.


----------



## IMDawnP (Aug 5, 2015)

I am getting:

Noya lip stick (Nice but I have no on lip stick, yes on lip gloss so the feh?)

Lip pencil (ok but with all the eyeliner and me having eyeliner a yes you would think but, no)

Eco moisturizer (yes)

Albertini (yes, but 2 moisturizers in 1 bag is a bad idea)

Doll 10 (yes, I have blush selected)

I just find it odd that with so many eye liners and lip glosses, both of which are selected on my profile (of very limited items that are selected), I get neither.

I'm still good with the bag and all but, perplexed.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm getting two bags this month as I reffered myself to get extra points.

Bag 1: (Main account)

Starlooks eye liner pen

City Color HD powder

Briogeo Blossom &amp; Bloom Ginseng + Bioten Volumizer

Hikari lipgloss

Lather face wash

Bag 2: (Will be canceling ASAP)

Starlooks Eye Liner Pen

Briogeo Blossom &amp; Bloom Ginseng + Bioten Volumizer

Hikari lipgloss

OZ Naturals hydration mask

Lord &amp; Berry lip pencil

I hate how there is THREE repeats and the quizzes are completely different. ugh. Also, I continuously rate Hikari bad and my the last thing my hair needs is volumizer.


----------



## Ashley Losie (Aug 5, 2015)

Bag 1:

Starlooks eyeliner pen (idk)

City Color Cosmetics HD Powder (literally just bought a Urban Decay Powder a few days ago)

Hikari Lip gloss

Batiste Dry Shampoo (Too much dry shampoo ugh it's literally coming out my ears)

OZ Naturals Amino Hydration Mask (idk)

Bag 2:

Trust Fund Beauty Nail Polish 

Hikari Lip gloss (again)

Starlooks Eyeliner (again)

Lather ultra mild face wash (don't like lather stuff)

Briogeo volumizer (my hair is already too voluminous)

I'm not very excited about either bag but I'm going to wait til I have them in hand to really judge. I'll probably drop one of them as soon as I redeem the points on it.


----------



## nikkita63 (Aug 5, 2015)

So it looks like my boxy charm is WINNING this month and I only know of two items in it.

So here's what I am getting in my ipsy bag, I am happier than last month but still disappointed.

My image didn't work out, I quit! lol.

-I don't care for the navy eyeliner.

-I would love to try the hair oil, I love marc anthony brand. I have the hair spray that I recieved in an ipsy bag that I bought a full size of.

-The skone eye/lip pencil in wine... be real I will NEVER use this as an eyeliner and I currently have several lip liners in the color "wine" but maybe it will be different.

-I don't really care to have another eye shadow brush... Ipsy has sent me several.

-I am excited to try Hikari lip gloss and either color would make me happy but I would prefer the shade merlot.

so 2 out of 5.... I just don't know ipsy we might have to break up.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Aug 7, 2015)

I had to peek... I am getting

Trust fund polish- so-so

Skone eye/lip pencil in wine- eh

Noyah natural lipstick-yay

Juara tumeric face mask- yay

Briogeo volumizer- eh

2 1/2 outta 5 not too bad

I really wanted the doll 10 blush. O well


----------



## tamberella (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's what I'm getting in my Ipsy bag this month:

Eco Beauty Good Night Cream - No more creams Please!!

Skone Luxe Doubler eye/lip pencil in wine - I'm glad to get to get a lip liner but I can't see using this for my eyes.

Briogeo Volumizing Spray - Finally someone is giving me some volumizing stuff.  I normally get hair oils which is so not for me.

Noyah Lipstick in Desert Rose - love this but the tube looks really tiny.

Trust Fund nail polish in Elegantly Wasted - Nice color but I have a ton of purple polish.

This is an okay bag this month.  If they would stop giving me face creams, I might actually love myself some Ipsy.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (Aug 9, 2015)

I peeked. I have two bags set up, one for myself, and one for my friend as a birthday gift. 

I'm getting: 

Marc Anthony Nourishing Argan Oil of Morocco - Will use. 

La Fresh Good Night Cream - Got the Good Day one in Ipsy before. Will use, not too excited though.

Skone Double Pencil in Wine - Will use. I have a pretty burgundy shadow I can see using with this. 

Pencil Me In Eyeliner in Boysenberry - Two liners?? But okay. Will use eventually. 

Hikari Gloss - I only like REALLY pigmented glosses and they cannot be sticky, otherwise, they're gone!

She's getting:

Starlooks Eyeliner Pen - Little jealous!

Briogeo Volumizing Spray - She needs volume and I loved the Briogeo hair milk stuff from another bag.

Hikari Gloss

Lather Mild Face Wash - I got the moisturizer and it was meh.

Trust Fund Beauty Polish - Jealous.


----------



## beastiegirl (Aug 10, 2015)

And for my final month with Ipsy, I get:

- Mark Anthony Moroccan Oil - I do love a good oil treatment for my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Skone Eye/Lip Pencil in Wine - excited to try this out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Juice Beauty Cleansing Milk - also excited to try this as I've heard good things about Juice Beauty and love sample cleansers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Noyah lipstick - I received the plum one a few months ago and loved it so much I almost bought the full size so, yeah, excited about this too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Aila Nail Polish - love nail polish and this looks like a neat shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wait. . . what? I'm actually loving my bag this month? Ipsy, we broke up! No, this isn't going to get me to change my mind. . . but it is a nice farewell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## button6004 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I asked Ipsy why they sent 2 moisturizers in my bag.

First, the CS rep replied that "not all of the sneak peeks had come out yet!" so I should be patient to see what else there was.

When I replied and said no, I knew what my bag had in it because DUH YOU LET US SEE OUR GLAM ROOMS EARLY, she told me that the 2 moisturizers are TOTALLY DIFFERENT because one is a night cream and the other is a revolutionary in-shower lotion, so I should be excited to try both.

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Jen51 (Aug 11, 2015)

I love how they feel free to tell you what you should be excited about.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2015)

button6004 said:


> So I asked Ipsy why they sent 2 moisturizers in my bag.
> 
> First, the CS rep replied that "not all of the sneak peeks had come out yet!" so I should be patient to see what else there was.
> 
> ...


Bwahahha. Oh Ipsy!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 11, 2015)

Ipsy claims 1 million subscribers!

http://2paragraphs.com/2015/08/michelle-phans-beautycompany-ipsy-reaches-1-million-subscribers-glam-bags/

x$10/bag....dang :blink2:


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 11, 2015)

Has anyone botten their bag yet? I don't usually get a shipping notice. I'm interested to see if I will like my products better in person.


----------



## mirandamanda (Aug 11, 2015)

Bags are showing up on instagram already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted the AILA nail polish and it looks so pretty.


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 11, 2015)

Received an e-mail that my bag is on the way. I'm out of town until the weekend, so it'll be a great gift (to myself lmao) when I return.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmiB (Aug 12, 2015)

I got my bag yesterday and was really irrated that two of the items are made in China. One of them is the lipgloss Hikari went into the trash. I did open it and swatched it on my hand. It has chemical smell and it is sticky. This is my third month after long break and I will be cancelling again. The other product made in China is the HD powder. I'm not sure I will be putting it on my face. The other three products were good and bag did look cute. Anyway had vent here... sorry.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Aug 12, 2015)

I just got an email from Ipsy letting me know my bag shipped. I already got it this morning. Thanks Ipsy.


----------



## SofiaM (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm really happy with this months bag. :wub:

I got primer, eyeliner in Boysenberry, Hikari lip gloss in Salsa, dry shampoo (which smells a little strong but I really needed), and nude lip liner. Seeing how the lip gloss by itself costs $13, it was completely worth it this month!

And the bag being super cute helped a lot, too.


----------



## Moonblossom (Aug 17, 2015)

My bag's status has been stuck at "Shipment Data Uploaded" since August 8th. I'm kind of wanting to complain but I'm not sure Ipsy can do anything at this point, if it's a problem with the shipper.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 18, 2015)

Received my bag yesterday, I got:
 
Too faced hangover replenishing face primer deluxe
absolute new york waterproof gel liner in true red
Noyah natural lipstick in desert rose
Marsk pro line eye shadow brush
Lather ultra mild face wash
 
Basically the primer and the brush I am happy about, the face wash I can use for travel. But I don't wear lipstick so the others will be given away. Ok bag, but nothing exciting to me.


----------



## smiletorismile (Aug 18, 2015)

I received my bag the other day. I got:

-Hikari Lip gloss in Salsa. This is more of a sticky liquid lipstick then a gloss. It's really pigmented and I like it more then I thought I would.

-Briogeo Volumizing Spray. Why Ipsy why do I get all the volumizing products when I list I have thick hair that really doesn't need volume? Yet my mom with thin hair never gets volumizing products. This went to my mom.

-Oz Naturals Face Mask. This is the only product I'm 100% excited about.

-Starlooks Luxe Eyeliner Pen. Hate liquid liner. I wish I had gotten one of the billion pencil ones they sent out.

-Lord and Berry Nude lipliner. Will totally get used just not super exciting.

Overall my bag wasn't awful, it just wasn't particularily exciting. However 3/5 is really good for Ipsy since usually I like like 1 or 2 things max. (Plus I got to trade the volumizer for the Doll10 blush so technically I guess you could say this was 4/5)


----------



## somabis1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I received a hair care products in this month's bag...I do not know how to tell sub boxes...please do not send me any hair care product..


----------



## Valerie1984 (Aug 18, 2015)

Received mine a few days ago, I've already tried out everything in it. Love it all. I just wish the oil was a spray. 

Great first bag though (in my opinion).


----------



## Moonblossom (Aug 18, 2015)

I just went ahead and cancelled my subscription, and I'm kinda sad. I'm still enjoying Ipsy. It's just that between the international shipping cost and the low value of the Canadian dollar, I've paid nearly $23 for the past few bags and it's just really not worth it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Aug 19, 2015)

I ended up really liking the Hikari lipgloss and the Starlooks liner. The gloss is really sticky, but not terrible. It's really pigmented and I love the red color! Also, the liner is super easy to use and it stays put. After trying everything I'm really liking my bag a lot better.


----------



## beastiegirl (Aug 19, 2015)

Moonblossom said:


> I just went ahead and cancelled my subscription, and I'm kinda sad. I'm still enjoying Ipsy. It's just that between the international shipping cost and the low value of the Canadian dollar, I've paid nearly $23 for the past few bags and it's just really not worth it.


Me too.  I had paid for a full year up front when our dollar was better so it wasn't so bad. . . but now, it would not be worth it to continue.  To be honest, the shine's worn off this one for me a bit too.  Just waiting on my last glam bag.


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 20, 2015)

Does anyone know how far back we can go and review glam bags to get points?

A while back, I never thought I would say this... but, I'm thinking about canceling Ipsy and just staying with Birchbox. So, I'm wondering if I can review enough to get a point perk. Being with both Birchbox and Ipsy for a couple years, I have grown to collect a lot of samples! and I'm just not really excited for Ipsy anymore.. and feel like my $10 would be better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Noel Snow (Aug 20, 2015)

AshleyK said:


> Does anyone know how far back we can go and review glam bags to get points?
> 
> A while back, I never thought I would say this... but, I'm thinking about canceling Ipsy and just staying with Birchbox. So, I'm wondering if I can review enough to get a point perk. Being with both Birchbox and Ipsy for a couple years, I have grown to collect a lot of samples! and I'm just not really excited for Ipsy anymore.. and feel like my $10 would be better spent elsewhere.


You can go back at least a few months. I did that after I rage quit. The only thing is you would need to sub to get your perk sent with the bag.


----------



## AshleyK (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah I haven't quit yet.. My plan is to get as many points as I can and wait for a perk I want.. could take a while though.. or I may just give up and quit... I am impatient  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NoodleRama (Aug 21, 2015)

I really liked the stuff in my bag this month.  I was less excited about the face wash and the volumizing spray but they made the bag a little more interesting.  I don't wear a lot of lip gloss but I really like the Hikari stuff.  Also, I'm loving the doucce eyeliner. 

I'm still iffy on the HD color powder. It gets EVERYWHERE in my makeup bag no matter how tightly I put the lid back on.


----------



## artemiss (Aug 21, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> You can go back at least a few months. I did that after I rage quit. The only thing is you would need to sub to get your perk sent with the bag.


It let me go back to April, which was the last time I reviewed.


----------

